

Coliving in the Bay: The Commune, LLC - mosescorn
http://www.venturedlife.com/episode-one-season-one

======
mjmahone17
This is really frustrating. "venturedlife.com" links are now less trustworthy
to me, because as far as I can tell, there is no direct route to the content
that was supposed to be shared via link.

"Please use the password we sent to your email when you followed us and you
will be able to access this episode." Cool. So I just sign up real quickly,
and will have the password? Nope. No password sent. Just a confirmation email.
Clicking through that confirmation, I'm able to access some content (not the
content linked to here), but only the one about the Food Pantry in the Bronx.
Which I'm sure is interesting, but isn't what I clicked through to read. And
I'm still being urged to add my email, with a banner and "Sign up to read"
button, unable to access any other content (none of which is about coliving in
the bay, as far as I can tell).

Having watched the quick "about us" video: you're right, design matters. And
the most important design is for the content (at least your free/viral
content) to be available.

~~~
dllthomas
I'm also in this boat - as a former co-oper, I'm quite interested in reading
about "Coliving in the Bay" \- but I haven't been able to figure out how even
after giving them an email address.

~~~
VenturedLife
Thanks for pointing this out, we seem to have had a glitch with our
automation. We have unlocked all the pages for the time being as we determine
the problem and sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.

